
Ask HN: What's the best highly-configurable dashboard? - virgil_disgr4ce
I&#x27;m setting up a big touchscreen display for monitoring our products, and there&#x27;s a wide range of data I&#x27;d like to be able to easily display in sections, such as:<p>Server<p>- Server status - Green, Yellow, Red
- Uptime
- Last Push - i.e. &quot;4 days ago&quot;
- Jenkins Build statuses
- CPU
- Memory
- Disk space
- Database statistics?
- Django errors (prod)<p>Business<p>- Total number of customer sites (Production only; not including test sites, demo cases, etc)
- Total number of customer devices (as above)
- Total number of users
- Avg number of users &#x2F; site
- Avg number of devices &#x2F; site
- Sales $<p>Project Management<p>- Number of Open tickets in milestone
- Number of tickets currently being worked on
- Number of stale tickets (in progress but over 1 week with no updates)<p>Customer Service<p>- Number of Open Salesforce tickets
- Number of stale tickets
- Average response time
- Average call duration<p>What is some good dashboard software that provides out-of-the-box display modules (i.e. graphs, numbers, on&#x2F;off &quot;leds&quot;) that can be mapped to arbitrary APIs?  Ideally this would be self-hosted on a Raspberry Pi.<p>Thanks!
======
virgil_disgr4ce
This looks pretty close to what I want:
[http://mozaik.rocks/](http://mozaik.rocks/)

Configurable via npm module, though there aren't that many yet, but this seems
potentially great.

------
Raed667
Check adminLTE

